# Platter



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Had a great friend of mine retired 3/31/12 from AT&T with 38 yrs. His retirement party is June 9th. When I was with the FAA he would work on our phone lines for all the equipment we had. There were sometimes in the middle of a thunderstorm or snow storm that the two of us were out getting things taken care of. He loved nature and watching deer so thought of burning a deer on a platter. It is maple 11 3/4" across and has inlace in the rim. I finished with Target Coatings EM 6000 WB lacquer. I also made him a Ultra Cigar Pen. Pen blank is Indian rosewood.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

As always Bernie top class workmanship I reckon your friend will be lost for words and chuffed to bits to receive them.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Roger. I sure hope so. He is just a first class guy and a great friend.


----------

